#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Executive Programme in Investment Management (EPIM) at  BSE Institute

## Abhinav2

BSE Institute launches a new programme in investment management

A  one-year distance learning programme, Executive Programme in Investment  Management (EPIM), was recently announced by the BSE Institute. Spread  across two semesters and comprising of 14 Modules, EPIM covers all  aspects of investment management right from time value of money to  investment planning and is aimed at preparing participants for a career  in investments, equity markets, derivatives, commodity markets, forex  markets, technical analysis, fundamental analysis, mutual fund  investments.

The purpose of this programme is to enable participants to  understand, analyse and work on managing investments and take informed  financial decisions for wealth creation. During the course of EPIM  programme, students will learn the tools and techniques that will help  them to identify potential investment opportunities and take informed  decisions based on a comprehensive understanding of the investment  process. Participants will get to study the latest investment techniques  and strategies that help them maximise their portfolio returns. It will  also help participants to understand recent and likely future  developments in the investments management.

Ambarish Datta, MD and CEO, BSE Institute explains, “Knowing how to  secure your financial well-being is one of the most important things  you’ll ever need in life. No one can guarantee that you’ll make money  from the investments you make. But if you are equipped with the required  knowledge and skills, you should be able to gain financial security  over the years and enjoy the benefits of managing your investments.”

Course will comprise of two semesters. Semester I would cover topics  such as basics of investments, equity markets, derivatives, commodity  markets, forex markets, technical analysis and fundamental analysis. The  second semester would cover topics such as mutual fund investments,  advanced fundamental analysis as well as strategies and techniques for  managing investments.

Programme will be conducted through contact sessions, video based  expert lecture series, webinars, simulation based training, optional  international visit for students, industry internship, industry visits  etc.

Last date for receiving applications to the course is December 21. 

For more details, visit http://epim.bsebti.com or email to  admissions@bseindia.com

Source: Educationtimes





  Similar Threads: PG programme in executive for visionary leadership in manufacturing at IIM-Kolkata Fellow programme in management (FPM) at IIM, Kozhikode postgraduate diploma in management programme (PGDM) at CIM, Patna Fellow programme in management (FPM) at XLRI General management programme at XLRI Jamshedpur 2013

----------

